# chest x-ray while breastfeeding



## Diane~KJ (Jun 10, 2006)

I may have to have a chest x-ray soon and my daughter is exclusively breastfeeding (only 7 months old). What are the ramifications of this? I can't imagine its good for breastmilk. My daughter does not use a bottle at all.

My thoughts at this point are to delay as long as possible, teach my daughter to drink pumped breasmilk from a bottle, munch on a ton of fenugreek to up some supply for storage etc...

How long would I have to pump and dump? How long would the radiation be in my body? Any other advice or words of wisdom are appreciated, even if it's just to tell me I'm overreacting.







:

thanks in advanced,
Di


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

A chest xray is fine, you don't need to do anything. Breastmilk is made from what enters your bloodstream. If you are having any dyes or something along those lines you may need to look into it more.
Here is some information, as always, consult with your doctor.

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/radioisotopes.html


----------

